# Experiences with job hunting-gibraltar



## lala4506 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am wondering what people's experiences are with finding work in Gibraltar?

I have posted before in relation to TEFL and sent my CV to some language schools.

It's going to be a hard transition for me to leave uk without a job secured in Spain/Gib what are people's experiences of using gib recruitment consultants from UK. Hoping to visit a few in July when I go over.

Perhaps secretarial work mainly or retail. Until I find my feet.

Advice would be lovely!


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Well I live is Spain, I have considered Gibraltar, however my research tells me it's expensive so best to live on border of Spain & commute. Also lots of gambling jobs, what experiences do you have ?


----------



## lala4506 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thats what I aim. To live in la linea and if I get work in gib commute. 3 years PA experience at director level i have degree and editorial experience, retail. That's mostly it


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Best way to find out is full hands on! Make sure u have access to your CV. Good luck X


----------



## lala4506 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder if anyone knows of any reliable recruitment agencies? I am visiting in July so hoping to set up appointments with some whilst there


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lala4506 said:


> I wonder if anyone knows of any reliable recruitment agencies? I am visiting in July so hoping to set up appointments with some whilst there



Not quite what you've asked for, but it may help to get you started - there are Gib Agencies in amongst them

Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com

Jo xxx


----------



## lala4506 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great! One I haven't seen yet! Thanks a lot


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lala4506 said:


> I wonder if anyone knows of any reliable recruitment agencies? I am visiting in July so hoping to set up appointments with some whilst there


I haven't used any agencies personally, but I've heard of this one
Recruitment Gibraltar - Recruitment Gibraltar

And there are UK agencies that have vacancies in Gib too

Jobs in Gibraltar - Apply online at the UK's #1 job site

What happened to taking a qualification in TEFL?


----------



## lala4506 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've got the TEFL qualification now but the placement we wanted to was pretty much false advertising.

We want To go in September so makes sense for us to do the training few weeks before that. But they emailed me on Friday to say interviews were this week and that people should be readily available I.e immediately after interview if successful for the training in Madrid. Which isn't suitable for us! I need 5 weeks at least for my job, and financially a few months more here is better.

But ideally a job in gib would be what I want. Recruit gib is good and I will meet with them when out there in July for 3 weeks. Along with some la linea estate agents. 

Thanks for the UK based one not heard of that only reed.


----------



## lala4506 (Mar 16, 2011)

It is reed! Haha


----------



## Dennis_V (Apr 6, 2011)

I can recommend Quad Consultancy and Pentasia.. they do at least get back to you!
And be aware that it might take at least 2-3 months until you get a job in Gibraltar.
Unless you get lucky of course.


----------



## lala4506 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah 2-3 months wouldn't be too bad. Could be worse but setting up one when I get there would of course be better!

Quad consultancy is good yeah and I'll try the other one, thanks very much!


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Ambientjobs.com another site maybe investigating for work positions


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lala4506 said:


> I've got the TEFL qualification now but the placement we wanted to was pretty much false advertising.


Was that Vaughan or another one?


----------



## lala4506 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah through our TEFL provider but vaughn yes. They want their teachers to be able to travel throughout Spain and I cannot as want to settle for a bit first at least before travelling


----------



## lala4506 (Mar 16, 2011)

Not having much luck! At the moment from London! Hoping when I visit next month and go and see some agencies that I will have more luck, but feeling slightly disheartened although I know the situation with jobs is pretty much a dismal state everywhere! 

A lot of finance jobs in gib so my partner should be sorted. I may look for au pair work in Spain/gib or a part time role somewhere. 

I plan to take some cvs with me when I go. Do you think I should use my families address in la linea for my cv whilst looking from here? As that might be going against me (having a London address currently being in London). 

I am prepared to drop wages considerably as I know that will more than likely be the case. So hopefully something will come up as come September I will be an unemployed expat!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lala4506 said:


> Not having much luck! At the moment from London! Hoping when I visit next month and go and see some agencies that I will have more luck, but feeling slightly disheartened although I know the situation with jobs is pretty much a dismal state everywhere!
> 
> A lot of finance jobs in gib so my partner should be sorted. I may look for au pair work in Spain/gib or a part time role somewhere.
> 
> ...


I'd use the La Linear address as that at least makes you sound more available, just maybe make out, if necessary that you're finishing a project or something that requires you to travel to London a fair bit (sounds impressive doesnt it lol)! Very often, jobs come up and you need to be here and ready. 

Also its seems to me that most expat type jobs in Spain are either "cash in hand" or commission only (sales) with no job security or on a three month contract - again no real job security, but thats how it is!! I dont know if its the same in Gib

Jo xxx


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Recuitment Agencies*



lala4506 said:


> I am wondering what people's experiences are with finding work in Gibraltar?
> 
> I have posted before in relation to TEFL and sent my CV to some language schools.
> 
> ...


Hi Lala

I've attached some agencies replying to Oakwell, hope that helps. I did try to copy and past some info about another agency in London, but as I'm not an 'Active Member' I can't so will let you know the name here. Mortimer Spinks told me in May that they are going to be opening an agency in Gibraltar. I spoke to the London office, as I am from London myself.

*Company Profile *
Mortimer Spinks is a recruitment division of a publicly listed global company, and is a trusted partner to many of the UK's leading organisations. Established in 1989, Mortimer Spinks has 20 years experience delivering IT recruitment solutions. Employing over 50 Consultants in London, Birmingham and Leeds we are well placed to source high calibre candidates across the UK. 

Over the last four years Mortimer Spinks has added to its portfolio of recruitment services with the establishment of two additional divisions. Now offering IT, Financial, Secretarial and Office Support. Mortimer Spinks provides all clients a fully tailored and comprehensive recruitment solution. 

With over 60 years of recruitment experience, our management team is well placed to offer consultative solutions to each client's recruitment needs. The senior managers within Mortimer Spinks maintain a hands-on approach ensuring they offer true guidance and training to all their consultants who are then able to reflect the professional and ethical approach we are recognised for.

With this strong track record of service delivery Mortimer Spinks has been successful in developing and maintaining long term client partnerships over the last two decades across a broad range of industry sectors. 

Won't be making the move to Gibraltar, yet, as like you, I've got debts to pay off, plus the time isn't right.

Keep us posted on your experiences, dealing with the agencies in Gibraltar.

Best of luck.

coco


----------

